# Help Choosing an SSD



## sunny155 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I want to buy an SSD of 120/128 GB Capacity & preferably one with 5 year Warranty. Budget is max 5,500

Please recommend

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

Samsung 840 evo or Crucial m500

Amazon.in: Buy Crucial M500 120GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive CT120M500SSD1 Online at Low Prices in India | Reviews & Ratings

Buy Online SAMSUNG 120GB SSD 840 EVO MZ-7TE120BW in India

I doubt that shops here will have lesser price, 
Offtopic: which shop you prefer for computer components here?


----------



## sunny155 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks. I was also thinking to go with Samsung EVO
Yea, I won't even bother checking SSD prices here.

My one and only fav shop here is InfoTech Solutions @ Millenium Plaza.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 20, 2014)

+1 to Samsung Evo. Try to get Samsung Pro if possible


----------



## sunny155 (Jul 20, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> +1 to Samsung Evo. Try to get Samsung Pro if possible



Yeah, may be later this year. Tomorrow Samsung 850 gonna launch so when the prices for 840 pro will drop I'll buy one and put the EVO on laptop.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely +1 to EVO.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

remember , with 840 evo you will get 3 years of warranty. pro offers 5 years of warranty. and upcoming samsung 850 pro offers 10 years of warranty.


----------



## sunny155 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yea, 850 is launching today.

btw do this 840 EVO comes with SSD Bracket? or have to order it separately? any good links?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 21, 2014)

sunny155 said:


> Yea, 850 is launching today.
> 
> btw do this 840 EVO comes with SSD Bracket? or have to order it separately? any good links?



It doesnt come with bracket. Order something like this 2 5" HDD SSD TO 3 5" Mounting Bracket Converter BAY Adapter Best Quility | eBay or get it locally if cheap


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys, Sorry to bump in like this...Since the topic/discussion is relating to SSDs, I refrained from creating a new topic/post..

But... can anyone provide me with a list of SSDs (for PC) under Rs. 7000/- 

Primary Purpose: TO keep the Win 7 64bit OS installed on it.
Capacity: The more the better (under Rs.7000).. but if you still ask me then any SSD between 120/128GB till 250/256GB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

samsung 840 evo 250 gb is  selling for ~ 9.5k


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

+1 for samsung 840 evo


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> samsung 840 evo 250 gb is  selling for ~ 9.5k



8.6k in snapdeal


----------

